# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets 1/16/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*







VS









Dallas Mavericks [31-8] vs Houston Rockets [25-13]*
| Tuesday, January 16th, 2007 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm |
| *TV*: TXA21 | *Radio:* 103.3 ESPN Radio | 

*Game Notes
*Despite an injury to their star center, the Houston Rockets are as hot as they've been all season.They can only get hotter by beating the owners of the league's best record on Tuesday, looking to win a season-high five straight for the second time in three weeks when they visit the Dallas Mavericks.Houston (25-13) beat the Sacramento Kings 115-111 in overtime on Saturday for its fourth four-game winning streak of the season. The Rockets have won nine of 10, including a season-best five-game winning streak from Dec. 27-Jan. 5.The recent surge has been especially impressive considering Houston has been without center Yao Ming. Yao was in the middle of a career season before fracturing his right leg Dec. 23 against the Los Angeles Clippers, averaging 25.9 points and 9.4 rebounds.Houston has dropped just two of 11 games without him."Everyone needs to step up and do something until Yao gets back, and that's what we're doing, it's a different guy every night," said Shane Battier, averaging 15.9 points in seven games this month -- his best of the season.

Yao is not expected to return until next month at the earliest.Tracy McGrady scored 37 points Saturday after totaling just 20 over his previous two games. McGrady, who also had nine assists against the Kings, was 0-of-11 from the 3-point line in his previous two games but went 3-of-7 from beyond the arc Saturday."He started bad in the first half, but in the second half he always picks up his momentum," said teammate Dikembe Mutombo, who had 11 points and 18 rebounds. "We know Tracy will always come out and rescue us."McGrady, who is shooting 32.8 percent from the field over the last three games but has 32 assists in that span, missed seven contests in December with back spasms and the Rockets went 2-5.Mutombo has grabbed at least 10 rebounds in 10 straight games starting in place of Yao.However, Yao was a big reason Houston won the only meeting with Dallas (31-8) this season, scoring 36 points in a 107-76 home victory on Nov. 4 during the Mavericks' 0-4 start.The Mavs have since lost only four times in 35 games, including a 17-1 mark since Dec. 11. 

They enter this matchup on a four-game winning streak after Josh Howard hit the go-ahead layup with 0.9 seconds left in Sunday's 97-96 victory at Toronto."Yes, I think that we have learned over the years how to close out close games," said Dirk Nowitzki, who had 38 points and 11 rebounds. "I think that is what really got us to the finals last year. In the playoffs there aren't many blowouts, every game is close down the stretch, and we have learned how to win those."Nowitzki had a season-high 43 points in Friday's 115-113 overtime victory at Indiana. He's averaged 36.8 points in five road games this month, but has averaged only 20.3 in his last eight at home.Dallas has won 10 consecutive home games since losing to Detroit on Dec. 7, and only one of those victories was decided by fewer than nine points. 

*Key Injuries*
 *Mavericks: *None. 
*Rockets: *Yao Ming (right leg) and Bob Sura (back) are out; Bonzi Wells (back) is doubtful.

* Who's hot?*
*The Mavericks: *But not just because they've won 31 of 35. They are more steamed about the fact that the Rockets slammed them in the second game of the season by 31 points in Houston. "They pummeled us from start to finish," Avery Johnson said. Jason Terry added, "We want to get one back on them." ... Speaking of Terry, he's hit 14 of his last 24 3-point tries (58.3 percent). ... Former Maverick Juwan Howard has hit 53 percent of his shots in the last five games and is averaging 17.4 points and 6.8 rebounds. ... Dikembe Mutombo might be 40 years old, but he's not playing like it. He's averaging 15.2 rebounds and 34 minutes per game during the last five games.

* Who's not?* 
*Tracy McGrady: *OK, he's really not cold. In seven of the last nine games, he's had 30 points or more. And in the two he didn't, he had double-figure assists. However, in the last five games, he's shot 38.5 percent from the field. Other than that, he's pretty much been fantastic. "He's going to be out there playing at a high level," Jason Terry said. "We have to match it. I think we have the defenders that can make it tough on him, but it's a team effort." ... Josh Howard, bugged by a sore elbow and wrist, has hit a rough patch, hitting just 38.4 percent of his shots in the last five games.






​


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn I scared. Dirk and Howard better show up tonight. the Rockets defense is arguably the best in the league IMO. I'm afraid of Shane Battier defensively and offensively(only because of his 3-point shooting).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane Battier will most likely guard Dirk, and JHo will likely be guarding TMac.

Battier shouldn't have as hot a day as he's had previously because Dallas perimeter defense is actually quite good. Based on that, I see the following offensive production:

Battier + TMac = Dirk + JHo

The key to the game will be our guards' play. If JET and Harris can get started early, the game shouldn't be much of a problem, but, if our guards start getting intimidated and stop slashing, we are in for a looooong night.

As I stated in the other thread, Dallas by 6.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh yeah, we can't lose because we got NT's mojo going!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dallas wins by 4. 96-92 in this one.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope NT's mojo continues to work. Our defense has been terrible lately.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk's gonna explode, more than 40 points tonight watch it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A true test for the Rockets. Even if we lose, we can show how serious we are with one hell of a fight. 

Go Rockets!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Would Deke take an active role today on offense?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Deke will have 6 points max really...........

I hope Hayes has some time on Dirk him and Battier are the two I think can hold him..........
Maybe Deke will have minutes on him aswell................

Ofcourse then Rockets gotta deal with the rest of the side...........


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man tracy is on fire, 21 points, start of the 2nd,, his gonna do well tonight, hope we can stop him


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's T-Mac vs the Mavericks, he's the only reason why they are even in the game. 10-13 for 20+ points and they are only up by 6 points, that's kind of a relief.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

why did the Lakers let Devean go again?!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I love Devean, NO ****!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Someone give Devan George a ****ing medal!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

George=relentless

and he makes everyone else amp up thier D!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and he is very consistent.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirkk!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yup Dirk stepped up again when we needed him the most.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i seriously didnt think that the rockets had a chance in this one...good win guys


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

it was a good game all the way up until 3 qtr time, in the last we just took em out.... Tmac had a good game, but not good enough for Dirk and the mavs :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I need to sport a new avy for George....

What an incredible game for him on T-Mac!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, JHo better make AllStar game this year!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a great game and all, but I think it was NT's mojo that got us the nice W!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank George for cooling off T-Mac ...

Did anybody mention AJ for coach of the year again ?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah he has to be one of the coaches of the year, if not coach of the year, for this season so far


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

croco said:


> Thank George for cooling off T-Mac ...
> 
> Did anybody mention AJ for coach of the year again ?


I hope so. George playing center = brilliance.


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

I was there, amazing game. Everyone went absolutely crazy when Devean hit those three's. Nice to have a guy that consistent.

I have to say, T-Mac is an amazing player. Anyone doubting his drive is insane.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

sdn13 said:


> I was there, amazing game. Everyone went absolutely crazy when Devean hit those three's. Nice to have a guy that consistent.
> 
> I have to say, T-Mac is an amazing player. Anyone doubting his drive is insane.


I doubt him.

He has 45 points, his team is in the lead the majority of the game and he still can't win.


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I doubt him.
> 
> He has 45 points, his team is in the lead the majority of the game and he still can't win.


_He_ can't win? I think you mean his team didn't win. Their performance wasn't exactly anything to brag about.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> I doubt him.
> 
> He has 45 points, his team is in the lead the majority of the game and he still can't win.


thats a hater statement, and you know it...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll take that line (30pts, 10reb, 6 assists) any day.

If Dirk averaged that, the Mavs would win the 'ship and he's MVP - without a doubt. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk's been averaging quite a few assists lately.

:clap2:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The new old ball is doing wonders for Dirk.


----------

